
Who Killed Tulum? - mimixco
https://www.thecut.com/2019/02/who-killed-tulum.html
======
mimixco
Boy, I'm sure glad I went 20 years ago before this craziness started... It was
gorgeous and nearly empty then.

~~~
onemoresoop
It's always like this, go before the rich ruin it. Same goes for Cuba, if you
want to visit, go before it changes

